

What is the best flowchart/graph Open Source Software? - willy1234x1

As someone who has a hard time visualizing the control flows of my own programs and scripts, I find these things absolutely amazing. But I've been having a hard time finding a good program for Windows. So I ask you HN for suggestions. Thanks in advance for any replies and suggestions.
======
olefoo
GraphViz <http://www.graphviz.org/> is what you want.

It's the standard graph visualization tool for computer scientists, and you
can make it do all sorts of tricks from fancy colored graphs with typeset
labels to automatically generated call graphs of very large systems with
thousands of functions.

It's free and cross-platform. And it uses a simple declarative language to
generate graphs, that's easy to create automatically.

------
jakab922
If you drop the open source requirement you can get aiSee(
<http://www.aisee.com/> ) for non-commercial use for the popular platforms. I
like this better than graphviz.

------
saiko-chriskun
xmind's pretty good.

~~~
tathagatadg
Just going thru the site ... Is it similar to freemind?

~~~
saiko-chriskun
never actually used freemind myself but yes, it would be considered a freemind
alternative.

